# how not to trim



## (WLL) (Feb 28, 2009)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3633492962782424986
this vid was made as a joke and the ash tree was removed, the saw switch was off and i could barely hold back my laughter.


----------



## rngrchad (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice work there....


----------



## Raymond (Feb 28, 2009)

:computer: Oh If I only wasn't logging off now.
I could SO pick that video to death.

We do good work...Now that's funny. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank God it was just a joke. Yeah, that be an ash and it would have been about another second til The Dan politey removed the saw from that guy's hands.


----------



## rngrchad (Feb 28, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Thank God it was just a joke. Yeah, that be an ash and it would have been about another second til The Dan politey removed the saw from that guy's hands.


I too was thinking that was an ASH.


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 28, 2009)

i cut one tree rats tail off and made 2 others retoided when i chunked some wood and danced the trunk them basteds shoulda moved out when they herd me buzzin up the tree


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 28, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> i cut one tree rats tail off and made 2 others retoided when i chunked some wood and danced the trunk them basteds shoulda moved out when they herd me buzzin up the tree


awesome video that is so funny i laughed for like two hrs. when the dude could'nt start the saw i bet it is awesome working where you work keep the videos coming please


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 28, 2009)

I would have thinned that top out a bit more... :monkey:




Good job, that was pretty funny!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice video WLL! That is excellent work. Good to see someone laughing it up. Camera's and treework can be fun.


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 28, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> I would have thinned that top out a bit more... :monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fer 150.00 bucks and a six-pack they got there moneys worth, besides i had ta leave some good latterals. anymore shaping and some may think its a hat-rak we try and avoid any harming of the trees. ill bet ya dont see any hook marks...... i spiked the back side:smoking:


----------



## mantis (Feb 28, 2009)

Thats coldopcorn:opcorn:


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 28, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> I would have thinned that top out a bit more... :monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we call that a mild prune


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 28, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> we call that a mild prune


that looked a commercial for saw for hire you guys are intense!


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 28, 2009)

lol........git-r-done.............love the thin out, that's awesome and I think you need a new spark plug in the saw.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 28, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> we call that a mild prune


----------



## rngrchad (Feb 28, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> ill bet ya dont see any hook marks...... i spiked the back side:smoking:



Oh my, with that statement, this thread went from great, to priceless.


----------



## Raymond (Feb 28, 2009)

:hmm3grin2orange: Laughin' out loud here myself. I didn't catch the part about it being a joke.
So many tree dorks out there, I figured it was real.

:hmm3grin2orange:Can't wait for the next one...Get-ur-don! :hmm3grin2orange: Still shakin' my head.


----------

